# 2005 Mercury 4stroke 40



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a place in Pompano on the west side of Dixie directly across from the blimp (outboard shop - I believe). Could possibly arrange for a test drive with one of them. It is a Mercury shop.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Borrow a small tank and hose assembly.
Fill it with fresh gas, hook it up and go for a test ride.
If the engine runs properly, then you know the problem
is not under the cowling.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Borrow a small tank and hose assembly.
> Fill it with fresh gas, hook it up and go for a test ride.
> If the engine runs properly, then you know the problem
> is not under the cowling.


 dang it!! once again brett beats me to the punch  ;D do as he says then report back


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

Yea, i was planning on trying that this weekend when i get the chance. I want to really get it working for this great night tarpon bite that is going on now


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

i Bought a new 6 gal portable tank and hooked it up friday night. WoOOW what a difference. i can run full out no problems and actually it increase in my speed. but i still need to clear my in engine inline fuel filter cause there is still junk in the line


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now that you've figured out the engine is not the problem,
Replace the fuel line assembly from the engine to the fuel tank.
Replace the filter in the fuel/water separator.
Drain the fuel tank, inspect the gas for contamination.
Remove the pickup tube from the tank, clean it, reinstall.
Remove the inspection plate from the tank, verify no sludge left in the tank.
Reassemble everything, refill tank, test ride again.

Bring the spare tank with you...


----------

